# tired of being pushed around.....



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

9405 50x6 x930 0xx4 52xx x8

9405 50x6 x930 0xx4 52xx x5

9405 50x6 x930 0xx4 52xx x9


to many bullys i tell ya.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Look in the mirror...


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

More bombs. That's the answer to all our problems


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

So it would appear the llamas are finally waking up. About freaking time.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

max gas said:


> More bombs. That's the answer to all our problems


 Seriously... Come on folks! Why can't we all... Just bomb along...?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Look in the mirror...


BOOM!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Seriously... Come on folks! Why can't we all... Just bomb along...?


Isn't that a Shuckinsism?.....I don't think Ron's gonna like you stealing his sayings like that,Dude


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You think so? Never heard him say it... But now that you mention it, it does have a certain Shuckinesque quality to it.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i know grrrrrrrr is a favorite saying


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's Zilla, not Ron...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Get em Kevin - soften em up for when I rejoin the fun...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's Zilla, not Ron...


yes but i do beleive that grrrrr counts as a shuckinism.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Look in the mirror...


LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Seriously... Kevin calling other people bullies?

Pot calling the kettle black, or better yet, the llama calling the sheep wooly...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

tongue in cheek good sir. tongue in cheek.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

kapathy said:


> tongue in cheek good sir. tongue in cheek.


A small squid always gets pushed around, Don't take it personal it is the way of the waters


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I know that... Doesn't mean I'm not gonna harass you in a seeminly endless manner. :thumb:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

just making sure, seemed serious in tone.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The biggest problem with the internet... You can't see me laughing as I make a llama/sheep pun.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah sarcasm doesnt convert to text very easily, like when i say squidopocolapse is nearing...... oh wait im serious on that one.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Sorry... This one is funnier:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah the way i see that pic a bunch of llamas just nuked some stinky squids right on way to fuel the cause!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> The biggest problem with the internet... You can't see me...


I dunno about everyone else, but I count that as a blessing, not a problem...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I dunno about everyone else, but I count that as a blessing, not a problem...


i agree because i have a feeling it would be one of those things that are hard to "unsee"


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

kapathy said:


> 9405 50x6 x930 0xx4 52xx x8
> 
> 9405 50x6 x930 0xx4 52xx x5
> 
> ...


Me too :mmph:

**05 5036 9930 02** 88** 41

ainkiller:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Me too :mmph:
> 
> **05 5036 9930 02** 88** 41
> 
> ainkiller:


hmmm little gasman.....i have plans for you


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

:behindsofa:


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hmmm little gasman.....i have plans for you


Now now Kevin, don't get all defensive, don't you think that if this one was headed for you I would have left in all the numbers??

Just something to think about. :angel:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Now now Kevin, don't get all defensive, don't you think that if this one was headed for you I would have left in all the numbers??
> 
> Just something to think about. :angel:


wholittle ol me, im nobody special :spy: but that does not change the fact that i have plans for you....:rapture::fish2::llama::lever:ainkiller::boom:

that should tell my story all in good time.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Kevin...

You're nobody special? Then why do you have a _very _special place on the "Very Few ZK I Have Not Ninja'd" list I have in front of me, hmmm?


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> You think so? Never heard him say it... But now that you mention it, it does have a certain Shuckinesque quality to it.


RG to the assman for working "shuckinesque" into yet another thread.

But Kevin, only three? Pshaw...

:ss


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> RG to the assman for working "shuckinesque" into yet another thread.
> 
> But Kevin, only three? Pshaw...
> 
> :ss


3..... to start.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

kapathy said:


> 3..... to start.


Understood.

And we expect royalties for your blasphemous use of our avi. :boink:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Understood.
> 
> And we expect royalties for your blasphemous use of our avi. :boink:


sue me(yes i see the irony in that comment).


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmm wonder what these are for

9xx5 50xx 9x30 xx66 4x78 xx

9xx5 50xx 9x30 xx66 4x77 xx


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Sorry... This one is funnier:


LOL that's awesome!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh squibbies, you crack my sh1t up. Finding safety in numbers, just like a school of fish surrounded by sharks......or I guess more appropriately, a bunch of squid surrounded by sperm whales.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ahhhh 3 out for delivery, 2 more headed from processing...... yep good way to start my weekend.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Your weekend starts on Monday?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> tired of being pushed around.....


Better get some *sleep*, cause you might just be heading for *exhaustion*!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Your weekend starts on Monday?


wed-sun 2pm-10 pm with an hour drive on each end....ohh the joys of being on the bottom of the totem pole. It is better than the 3 years of midnights with wednesday night, and thursday night off though.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

usps is slow....saves 2 squids for 1 more day.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

< _ouch _>


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

:hmm: :noidea:


----------

